# Family Photo Attempt



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Just thought it would be funny to share my failed family photo attempts. 
From left to right. Victoria, Candice and Beep.









Candice kept biting Victoria's ear.









Derp









Simultaneous itch scratching.









The best I could get. Beep looks like a dork.









Dante couldn't be in the family pics because Victoria is in heat but he says hi too lol.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

They all look so cute! Dante is very handsome!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh those are so cute...LOL :laugh:


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Great Pics- xymenah! It has inspired me to go (try to get some family photos of my girls.. Such cute photos. I have a silly photo of one of my previous does and her kid. They both have the exact same expression and head tilt going on, pretty funny.. I love it when they're all doing the same thing at the same time, like that one pic of yours..Thanks for showing us.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Very pretty girls! Dante is quite handsome too :greengrin:


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

They sure like to poop at inappropriate moments. :laugh:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you guys. And yes they sure do poop exactly when you don't want them to. lol But its worse when the bucks decide to do some self servicing in front of strangers.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:wink: :laugh:


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Huge horns! Nice pictures.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh. those are really fun photos.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Aren't they so nicely shaped! It's hard to believe that Candice is only a year and a half and Beep is four and a half yet their horns are nearly the same length.


----------



## Boergoat1234 (Jun 8, 2012)

LOL! :laugh:


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

I think my Willow is going to look like Victoria when she grows up! Very cute pics. Love the one of Dante!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Tayet when I first glanced at the photo of Willow in your signature I was wondering how Victoria made her way to Wisconsin when I wasn't looking until I saw the white. She is going to be one year old on October 17th.


----------

